# How much taller do you think I can grow?



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm currently 15 years old(gonna be 16 in November) and currently 5'8. My 16 year old(gonna be 17 in May) brother is 5'8.5 or 5'9 I don't know. When I was 13, I was half a head shorter than him, now we're practically the same height. Does that mean that I already had my growth spurt and I won't be growing anymore? Please don't let that be the case, because I want to grow to at least 5'10 or 11 by 18. Btw, both my parents are 5'7, the tallest relative in my family is my uncle who's 5'9.5 i think and none of my relatives are shorter than 5'5 except for my 10 year old cousin who's 4'8 and my 9 year old cousin who's 4'4 and my other cousin who's a baby.. Based on all these facts, how much height do you think I can gain before I reach 21?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Honestly, as long as you are not malnutritioned, you should be fine (still try to eat healthy if you can). If you really want to maximize your height, make sure get a full night of sleep as often as possible. IGF1, the hormone responsible for growth, release is directly related to how much deep sleep you get and you get more deep sleep in later sleep cycles than in early sleep cycles, so make sure to get a full night.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

You still grow slowly after your growth spurt, I believe it's until your early twenties. Just drink milk, eat your veggies, and get plenty of sleep.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How much do you weigh? If you google _future height predictor children_, you'll find a whole bunch of sites that can predict your adult height.

http://taurus.usask.ca/growthutility/phv_ui.cfm?type=2

http://allnutritionals.com/calculators/children_adult_height_predictor.php

http://www.csgnetwork.com/heightpredictcalc.html

What I come up with is 5'10.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Genetics is the big factor. Diet, exercise and sleep play a role also. When I was 15 I was only 5' 4" but now I'm 6' as an adult. It varies greatly from person to person. At 15 you've got another 6 or 7 years to grow.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

komorikun said:


> How much do you weigh? If you google _future height predictor children_, you'll find a whole bunch of sites that can predict your adult height.
> 
> http://taurus.usask.ca/growthutility/phv_ui.cfm?type=2
> 
> ...


umm i weigh 140lb


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh boy 6 feet is enough for u


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

Meta14 said:


> You still grow slowly after your growth spurt, I believe it's until your early twenties. Just drink milk, eat your veggies, and get plenty of sleep.


ya mean I already had my growth spurt?


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Me and my brother are above 6ft 

.... drink milk every day 
.... Sleep alot
.... Take cheese 
.... Stretch 

U won't stop growing till ur 21


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I have 1 brother and 2 half brother all on my dad side who are 6 ft, but I'm only 5'8. Genetics can be cruel sometimes.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Also, don't smoke and don't drink too much caffeine (or avoid it entirely if you can). As far as calcium, I don't believe more of it will make you actually grow any taller, but it, and physical activity, are very important because they will strengthen your bones. Right now, during puberty, is the best time to strengthen these bones, because afterwards you'll be less able to. After a certain age (35 I think), bone density starts to fall off, and if you haven't built up enough in your youth, you'll be more likely to get osteoporosis sooner as you age.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

6 foot is a good goal. If you're too tall then you can't do certain things like shop for shoes easily or fit in some cars.


----------

